# iStick Pico firmware V1.02



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

firmware V1.02 is updated with a boot/shutdown animation, a more simplified TC interface and an intuitive progress bar of vaping time.






http://www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-pico/

So much of goodness lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------

